# Colony Relocation, Dead Tree... ideas/suggestions etc...



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

How tall is the tree? How far will you be dragging it? Where is Sprong, Texas? I would ordinarily try to cut the tree down in the afternoon and move the bees at dusk or later.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Roadkillstewie said:


> View attachment 21586
> View attachment 21587
> View attachment 21588
> View attachment 21589
> ...


I think you have the right idea. It will probably throw swarms this spring. You could just use it as a "swarm generator".


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Oct 8, 2015)

We figure maybe 20' max...apparently I typod the location, It's spring and it's a tad N. of houston. We've got 6 acres, undeveloped brushland attached, so we'll within 1/2 mile.

Mornings have been cool, bees have been clustering deeper in the tree overnight.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Several things for you to consider. These bees may be Africanized so be prepared. That comb appears exposed to the elements. Bees ordinarily like an entrance more like 1½ square inches so that they can regulate the temperature (and humidity) and protect their reserves from robbing. Felling the tree will obviously disrupt the comb and place the bees and brood at risk, but that seems unavoidable in your circumstances. Dragging the log across open ground will make it worse. I would want to cut out the section with the hive and be prepared to cover the ends of that section with wood. I would also want to make the hive entrance smaller than it appears in the picture. I would put the portion with the bees in the back of a truck or on a trailer if available to move it rather than dragging it. Given the distance you plan to move it, I would prefer to cut it down, get it ready, and give the bees time to settle down, then move it after dark when the bees are in the hive for the night. Do not get hurt.


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Oct 8, 2015)

Everything in regards to this attempt is going to be based on how the bees respond.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Roadkillstewie said:


> Everything in regards to this attempt is going to be based on how the bees respond.


You are certainly going to have a learning experience. Trees are heavy, they fall hard and almost always break the comb all apart when they fall. As for dragging it, if it's close enough to drag it to but far enough to no longer be a problem for the homeowner, the bees will most likely return to the old spot. 

Hows as the owner feel about the trench the tree will make being dragged across the yard? 

By sure to have someone video this. 

Also, Houston this time of year is no problem to do removals. That is what I would recommend. Cut it down, then open and move a couple of brood combs into a hive and then relocate.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If there is a way to gently lower the tree to the ground it will probably reduce the chaos. Thinking machinery or other trees nearby to rig from. Make sure the sling around the tree is well above the center of gravity so the whole thing doesn't flip upside down when you cut it off.

Once down the tree doesn't look too protective, so probably better to cut it out and give it a better home, however here I have no experience.

Don't hurry, bee safe.
Bill


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Oct 8, 2015)

Finally got this done 11-13...

Went 2 weeks prior, and cut one section of the top off. Discovered while split, it was mostly, very solid red oak.
Unfortunately the wedge slipped, and blade/bar bound...section we were cutting came off and took the saw with it.
Had to order replacement bar & blade.

Started @ 0640 am. Wrapped the tree with plastic wrap, carefully pulled the tree over. Shift in weight split the tree in half along the major crack/split line... did not have any comb break loose or collapse. Pulled/Cut the comb off as best we could, most of which was almost black. Used 2 5gal buckets to transfer comb and bee's to my place. 
Transferred brood comb, some honeycomb and bees into the TBH. Bagged remaining comb and placed it in the freezer. 
Went back that evening collected as many bee's as I could by hand, transferred them to the tbh.
Moved one section of tree/log to property behind my house.
Next morning, went back to the original sight, collected what I could of the remaining bees...transferred them to the tbh.
Moved the remaining section of the log to behind my house.

Placed feeder in the TBH in prep for coming storm/cold front on Monday... as of 5pm today, hive is still occupied.
I'll that/defrost some of the comb this week, hang and add it to the tbh.


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Pictures? Video?
Sounds like quite an adventure! So glad you are not reporting injuries or damages worse than the bar and blade for the saw.
Please do update again, to let us know how the girls are taking the relocation, and if they are africanized or not.

~M


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd guess/say no to being 'africanized'... don't think I had many that would hold on/follow much over 50-75 from the colony site. 

Unfortunately I got pretty focused on the task @ hand and didn't get much in the way of photos or good video. I'll open the hive up tomorrow to check feeder level, see if it looks like they've made much movement towards repairing the comb.


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

We have done a few trees in our bee removal business. Our best luck is when we can open the tree up and do a regular cut out. Next best choice is control the cuts and the tree so that the section with the bees remains upright and not badly jarred. Almost all of the calls we have had involving fallen or cut trees were a real mess with comb, honey and bees all squashed together and I only remember one that survived the crash. We did one in a public park in a big oak limb right over the swing set. We put ropes over a limb above it tied to the limb with the bees. We cut the limb back until we hit bees then put a mesh laundry sack over the end. Then we cut the standing end and lowered it down. When we got to the apiary I made a x shaped stand to lay the log on. We sealed all the openings then did a trap out. We got two hives out of that one.


----------

